# QIVANA Health and Weightloss Products



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt; mso-ascii-font-family: Calibri; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-hansi-font-family: Calibri; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">HI, I was born and raised in Pensacola. I am a IBO (Independent Business Owner) of Qivana products.<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; font-size: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt; mso-ascii-font-family: Calibri; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-hansi-font-family: Calibri; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Qivana is a revolutionary approach to health and wellness. The products are designed to reset and recharge metabolism, help you lose weight, lower cholesterol, stabilize blood pressure, manage blood sugar and much more. These products are ground breaking and are patented and back with hundreds of pages of research.<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; font-size: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><o></o>

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt; mso-ascii-font-family: Calibri; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-hansi-font-family: Calibri; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">To look at these products go to <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><span style="COLOR: #1f5080; font-size: 12pt; mso-ascii-font-family: Calibri; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-hansi-font-family: Calibri; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><span style="COLOR: blue">www.myqivana.com/TonyGodwin[/b]<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt; mso-ascii-font-family: Calibri; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-hansi-font-family: Calibri; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">.<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; font-size: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><o></o>

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt; mso-ascii-font-family: Calibri; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-hansi-font-family: Calibri; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">There are also opportunities in becoming an IBO- Independent Business Owner(IBO). Whether you always dreamed of working for yourself or making some extra money working part time, this could be for you. We will be having a business meeting at the Marcus Point Golf Club this week and everyone interested please invited.<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; font-size: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><o></o>

<span style="COLOR: black; font-size: 12pt; mso-ascii-font-family: Calibri; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-hansi-font-family: Calibri; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">Thanks for reading and hope to hear from you soon.<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; font-size: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><o></o>

Tony Godwin 850-712-3510


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

5 of your 6 posts are about your "revolutionary approach to health and wellness" product...

THAT my friend says... you guessed it...










Sorry,contribute a bit, then tell us all about your" revolutionary approach to health and wellness"

Jim


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *jim t (19/05/2010)*5 of your 6 posts are about your "revolutionary approach to health and wellness" product...
> 
> THAT my friend says... you guessed it...
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

How about trying the product before you start saying negitve things about it. I would be more than happy to bring you free samples and let you try it and then you can post *SPAM *comments*.*

*Tony*

*712-3510*


----------

